# Replacing front BMW hood logo



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

Is anyone here familiar with what's involved to replace the BMW logo on the front hood? My father drives a 525i and his front hood logo was recently chipped so I'd like to replace it for him.

-How would i go about removing the old hood logo without causing any damage?
-What will secure the new hood logo down?
-Other than the front logo itself, are any other parts needed to install a new front hood logo?

I've never done this before so if someone could give me some advice, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
PG


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

PG said:


> *Is anyone here familiar with what's involved to replace the BMW logo on the front hood? My father drives a 525i and his front hood logo was recently chipped so I'd like to replace it for him.
> 
> -How would i go about removing the old hood logo without causing any damage?
> -What will secure the new hood logo down?
> ...


I've never done it myself, only vaguely remember what the Bentley manual said about it...Basically, wrap a flat head screwdriver in tape so not to scratch the paint, and insert underneath the emblem and LIFT. That's it.

Double check with someone that has access to the Bentley manual in front of them to make sure.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

PG said:


> *Is anyone here familiar with what's involved to replace the BMW logo on the front hood? My father drives a 525i and his front hood logo was recently chipped so I'd like to replace it for him.
> 
> -How would i go about removing the old hood logo without causing any damage?
> -What will secure the new hood logo down?
> ...


i dont have a bentley, but i think vince(topazblau) would know. didnt he replace his roundel with the alpina one?


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

it is held in by grommets, pry up wih two SMALL thin screwdrivers wrapped in electrical tape.


----------



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

*To WRS*

Thanks for the info. If I'll be replacing the old chipped hood roundel with a new one, do I need to get 2 new grommets or can I reuse the old ones?


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

I would replace the grommets, they are only about 50 Cents for the both of them.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

I replaced mine a couple of years ago on an E30. Ordered the roundel from BavAuto. Despite the talk of wrapped screwdrivers and replacing grommets, which sounded like the possibility of scratches and screwups was high, it is an incredibly simple task. 5 minutes at most. :bigpimp:


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Replaced mine on my E34 525i, its so simple.. I used a putty knife (its thinner than a screw driver) and a towel under neath the knife so no scratching. Simply go around the Roundel lifting it until it's easy to come off... you should replace the grommets under the roundel with new ones to assure a tight fit since the ones you've got are worn.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I've done my E34 525 twice now (damn rocks) As said it's just 2 prongs. Instead of wrapping things in tape use a credit card to get it started then pry against the card to protect the finish.


----------

